# Got a NEW car!!!



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Sold my 2017 Corolla 20,000 miles for 15,000. I got a new 2018 Camry. Dont know if I should UBER with it.....

2017 Corolla got beat up doing uber.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

NUBER-LE said:


> Sold my 2017 Corolla 20,000 miles for 15,000. I got a new 2018 Camry. Dont know if I should UBER with it.....
> 
> 2017 Corolla got beat up doing uber.


Come on...beat it up...

The pax will give you 5 stars...

And a "tip in the app"...8>)

Rakos


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Hahahahahahahha shiiiiiiiii was making about 450 a week driving 20 hrs. Lol dealer said " wow 20,000 miles you must be driving alot" little did they know i was ubering.


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

Congrats the new camrys are beautiful


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Wtf @ 20,000
I've done 60,000 PT 
Yeah drive it! Cars are supposed to be enjoyed


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

NUBER-LE said:


> Dont know if I should UBER with it.....


C'mon you know damn well what you're going to do with that Camry


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Entitled pax are waiting your new AUX cord...


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Entitled pax are waiting your new AUX cord...


No AUX cords lol.


----------



## mariasuber (Nov 16, 2017)

Post a picture! It’s a nice ride. I heard the gas mileage is fantastic for the new 18’s.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Please tell me you make enough at your day job to afford a new car once a year...or maybe that's what the Ubering is for...to make up the difference between trade in and sticker price.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

mariasuber said:


> Post a picture! It's a nice ride. I heard the gas mileage is fantastic for the new 18's.


I tinted the windows already.



MadTownUberD said:


> Please tell me you make enough at your day job to afford a new car once a year...or maybe that's what the Ubering is for...to make up the difference between trade in and sticker price.


I have a full time job that pays me 26 Hourly. But do UBER pt when I am bored or need some extra stuff for my family. Having a wife and child is expensive, DONT GET MARRIED!!!!!


----------



## mariasuber (Nov 16, 2017)

NUBER-LE said:


> I tinted the windows already.
> 
> I have a full time job that pays me 26 Hourly. But do UBER pt when I am bored or need some extra stuff for my family. Having a wife and child is expensive, DONT GET MARRIED!!!!!


You deserve it. Someday I'll find a job.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

NUBER-LE said:


> Having a wife _that doesn't work _and child is expensive, DONT GET MARRIED!!!!!


Fixed it for you!

A wife could mean double the income if you're living in the same place you would be living in alone, that second income makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

When are the Uber and Lyft graphics going on? Gonna do a partial or full wrap?


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> When are the Uber and Lyft graphics going on? Gonna do a partial or full wrap?


 Would never wrap unless uber pays me 1000 a week .

No plates yes so no go.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NUBER-LE said:


> I tinted the windows already.
> 
> I have a full time job that pays me 26 Hourly. But do UBER pt when I am bored or need some extra stuff for my family. Having a wife and child is expensive, DONT GET MARRIED!!!!!


Everyone needs a hobby.

Even if you must Uber to pay for it.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

NUBER-LE said:


> Sold my 2017 Corolla 20,000 miles for 15,000. I got a new 2018 Camry. Dont know if I should UBER with it.....
> 
> 2017 Corolla got beat up doing uber.


How did you "beat up" a new car in just 20k mi?

And how the heck did you get $15k for it if it's so pulverized???

Also..... with $15k in hand, why didnt you just get something Lyft LUX SUV eligible???


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Fixed it for you!
> 
> A wife could mean double the income if you're living in the same place you would be living in alone, that second income makes all the difference in the world.


Hey!...

My wife and I BOTH drive Uber...

Butt...I don't get TWICE as much...

Am I missing something...???

Rakos


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Hey!...
> 
> My wife and I BOTH drive Uber...
> 
> ...


Thats because you're BOTH living in carS.... not cohabiting in A car

Im other words, you're doing it wrong


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Fixed it for you!
> 
> A wife could mean double the income if you're living in the same place you would be living in alone, that second income makes all the difference in the world.


Yup! We did the single income thing for about ten years...couldn't do it any more, even though I am paid well. Kids are expensive!


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

you should just spend $5000 on a car for uber.
you lost $3000 in depreciation with your corolla after 20,000 miles
with a $5000 car, you will lose probalby only $500 in depreciation


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Adieu said:


> How did you "beat up" a new car in just 20k mi?
> 
> And how the heck did you get $15k for it if it's so pulverized???
> 
> ...


39mpg highway and 29 city on Camry. Plus it looks great and don't like suvs.



azndriver87 said:


> you should just spend $5000 on a car for uber.
> you lost $3000 in depreciation with your corolla after 20,000 miles
> with a $5000 car, you will lose probalby only $500 in depreciation


Got my 2017 corolla for 16K and got 15K for it.......... had 2500 cash incentive and had a bogus offer from another dealer hahahhahahah scam the scammers lol.



MadTownUberD said:


> Yup! We did the single income thing for about ten years...couldn't do it any more, even though I am paid well. Kids are expensive!


A side hustle is good, I do and sell other things to make money to............


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Hey!...
> 
> My wife and I BOTH drive Uber...
> 
> ...


12 hour alternating shifts sharing the same vehicle, maybe 5 minutes of boom boom at shift turnovers. Then trying to rest while taking care of baby on the off shifts. As the man volunteer for the 9pm to 9am shift so wife can be protected from the worst behaviour of some riders.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Bubsie said:


> 12 hour alternating shifts sharing the same vehicle, maybe 5 minutes of boom boom at shift turnovers. Then trying to rest while taking care of baby on the off shifts. As the man volunteer for the 9pm to 9am shift so wife can be protected from the worst behaviour of some riders.


5 minutes, what are you trying to have a heart attack or something!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Chris1973 said:


> 5 minutes, what are you trying to have a heart attack or something!


You know when time is short...

Those hips can move pretty fast...

Rakos


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

NUBER-LE said:


> 39mpg highway and 29 city on Camry. Plus it looks great and don't like suvs.
> 
> Got my 2017 corolla for 16K and got 15K for it.......... had 2500 cash incentive and had a bogus offer from another dealer hahahhahahah scam the scammers lol.
> 
> A side hustle is good, I do and sell other things to make money to............


you didn't scam the scammers. they let you think you're getting a good deal.
it's on clearance, that is pretty much the price they give to everyone. They jack up the price to make you think you got a good deal after the 2500 rebate


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

azndriver87 said:


> you didn't scam the scammers. they let you think you're getting a good deal.
> it's on clearance, that is pretty much the price they give to everyone. They jack up the price to make you think you got a good deal after the 2500 rebate


They sold many to people for 18500 was the discount price, i got em to go cheaper


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

18500 is MSRP, for a 2018.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Adieu said:


> How did you "beat up" a new car in just 20k mi?
> 
> And how the heck did you get $15k for it if it's so pulverized???
> 
> Also..... with $15k in hand, why didnt you just get something Lyft LUX SUV eligible???


http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2017/...cars-in-china-using-massive-vending-machines/


----------

